# Preorder Skylum’s Luminar 4 and get one year of SmugMug free



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 16, 2019)

> Skylum’s highly anticipated Luminar 4 is now available for preorder and will be released on November 18, 2019.
> Pre-orders include a bonus one-year plan to SmugMug (worth US$180) and costs US$79 for a new purchase and US$69 for an upgrade. When released on November 18, the price will jump to US$89 new and US$69 for an upgrade.
> Luminar 4 includes the new AI Sky Replacement feature, which in our testing I found worked extremely well. Also added is the new AI Skin Enhancer and Portrait Enhancer.  *Learn more about Skylum Luminar 4*



Continue reading...


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 16, 2019)

That software still doesn't support .CR3 RAW files, which is disappointing. I pre-ordered it before realizing that, but got my money back through customer service.


----------



## Dj 7th (Oct 16, 2019)

Is it confirmed that the new one (Luminar 4) will not support .CR3 RAW files? If so I agree with you that it would be disappointing.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 16, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> That software still doesn't support .CR3 RAW files, which is disappointing. I pre-ordered it before realizing that, but got my money back through customer service.


Thanks. That's good to know. I was going to get it for the textures.


----------



## Joepatbob (Oct 16, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> That software still doesn't support .CR3 RAW files, which is disappointing. I pre-ordered it before realizing that, but got my money back through customer service.


I've always converted to DNG in Lightroom, is there a reason to keep my files as CR3?


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 16, 2019)

Dj 7th said:


> Is it confirmed that the new one (Luminar 4) will not support .CR3 RAW files? If so I agree with you that it would be disappointing.


Once I realized v3 didn't support .CR3, I shot a message to their support folks asking if the initial release of v4 would support it. They said no, but they plan to support it in the future. Got my money back.


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 16, 2019)

Joepatbob said:


> I've always converted to DNG in Lightroom, is there a reason to keep my files as CR3?


As long as you're comfortable with the extra step of conversion, I don't see an issue.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 16, 2019)

Joepatbob said:


> I've always converted to DNG in Lightroom, is there a reason to keep my files as CR3?


I have a question. I have heard of DNG. Is there an advantage to converting? Thank you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 16, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have a question. I have heard of DNG. Is there an advantage to converting? Thank you.


No, none.


----------



## Thanhha (Oct 17, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have a question. I have heard of DNG. Is there an advantage to converting? Thank you.


DNG is like an "universal" raw image format developed by Adobe. Once converted to DNG, your raw file can be read by many program, even if they don't support your native raw format. The disadvantage is the conversions takes more time of your workflow.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanhha said:


> DNG is like an "universal" raw image format developed by Adobe. Once converted to DNG, your raw file can be read by many program, even if they don't support your native raw format. The disadvantage is the conversions takes more time of your workflow.


Yes it was nice idea that has been implemented horribly and has not gained industry acceptance. Very few image centric programs that can read the DNG format can't read your RAW file, even mobile devices can generally deal with RAW files especially from volume camera sellers like Canon. But this article, where the author used to recommend conversion, is a good list of why to now NOT convert to DNG.









Why I No Longer Convert RAW Files to DNG







photographylife.com


----------



## LCarter879 (Oct 18, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> That software still doesn't support .CR3 RAW files, which is disappointing. I pre-ordered it before realizing that, but got my money back through customer service.



Luminar Developers, from what I have read, are working their best to implement the support of .CR3 file format this Fall.


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 18, 2019)

LCarter879 said:


> Luminar Developers, from what I have read, are working their best to implement the support of .CR3 file format this Fall.


I'm hoping that's the case. I'm skeptical, because in their forums they have been saying they'll add CR3 support in the future, but there's no ETA. Users haven't taken kindly to the "no ETA" part of this, which has been repeatedly stated for the past year and a half.


----------



## LesC (Oct 19, 2019)

Skylum have been peddling the same "we're working on it" excuse about CR3 support for over a year. I just don't believe them anymore, the product doesn't match up to the marketing hype. Luminar 3 is still painfully slow; I won't be wasting any more money on Luminar 4.


----------



## HikeBike (Dec 6, 2019)

CR3 cameras are now listed in the Luminar 4 supported cameras list. A support member also replied to a user that CR3 RAW files are now supported.


----------



## Dj 7th (Dec 7, 2019)

Luminar 4 supports CR3. I updated to Luminar 4 and was pleasantly surprised to see that it supports EOS R files.


----------

